
GatorWings (University of Florida) Wins DARPA Spectrum Collaboration Challenge - metaphor
https://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2019-10-24
======
metaphor
It's worth noting that as a consequence of an impromptu 2018 university policy
change, this same team forfeited preliminary event 2's $750k prize directly to
the university last year that would have gone towards funding subsequent R&D
efforts leading up to the final challenge, and, yet again, will almost
certainly forfeit this $2M grand prize to the university[1].

[1] [https://www.alligator.org/news/uf-engineering-team-wins-
mill...](https://www.alligator.org/news/uf-engineering-team-wins-million-but-
may-not-keep-the/article_e7ec3700-f92d-11e9-b4ec-9754dfa2c602.html)

